
Portfolio management tool to manage 25+ pre-seed startups? - aszig
Hi there,<p>I could use your advice to not mess up our startup portfolio...<p>We are operating a startup factory since 2015. We now have 18+ active startups we&#x27;ve built - internal ideation, internal team and own capital. Five of them already spun-off to dedicated company after raised seed round. We&#x27;re preparing to launch additional 10 initiatives in the coming months (and even more after that), but this brings some new challenges...<p>By default we&#x27;re builders not pro investors. So now we&#x27;re facing with this portfolio management question. How to keep track of dozens of initiatives, including but not limited to allocating resources between startups, validation exercises and metrics, investor relations, all sorts of metrics?<p>Initially spreadsheet + email + face2face discussions with the startup ceo-s were enough, but this doesn&#x27;t cut it anymore. Our startup studio management (3 people) needs some sort of portfolio management system &#x2F; dashboard to do this right.<p>So my question is: What are some portfolio management tools and best practices that early-stage investors, accelerators use nowadays? Are there some good SaaS tools available that are tailored for such tasks?<p>Thank you,
Attila - from Drukka Startup Studio
======
alexkehr
I just found an article that could be helpful to you. It's not specifically
about software, but just some ideas on how accelerators should manage
portfolios: [http://blog.fundacity.com/portfolio-management-for-
startup-a...](http://blog.fundacity.com/portfolio-management-for-startup-
accelerators-what-to-measure-and-how-to-do-it/)

~~~
aszig
Thank you!

It's a solid intro - description, but the only tool referenced is their own
product, which makes it somehow biased. But will give it a try.

